# Too sinister?



## Apex Fox (May 3, 2016)

My current fursona is provided and am wanting opinions on how it is percieved as my Fursona is much different than a lot of the others out there...

Note - Malicious comments and other related items will be removed and reported immediately, so respect me and I respect you...

*[Administration Note: Attached Image has been removed due to copyright claims.]*


----------



## Somnium (May 3, 2016)

he looks like someone who's trying to be cool


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 3, 2016)

The fact that you're looking for opinions but threaten the removal of so-called vicious comments dictate how much you might not even like your own sona.

Perhaps you should have a more firm foundation in yourself before looking for validation from others.

This is my opinion.


----------



## Wither (May 3, 2016)

I, uh? You want me to tell you what I think your character is based on a picture? Ok. 

He looks like a smug thug-life rap artist who is about to either mug me or con me out of some money. 

That, or a fox in a metal band who knows he's about to be laid by 17 girls.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 3, 2016)

I don't remember that background picture being free to use and I built myself up on Photo manipulations during my early Deviantart time.
Hmn. 

</Looks into this>

I was right,that background isn't a stock,you may want to change that or get permission from the original creator to use it.

http://eckkko.deviantart.com/art/Dark-road-in-the-forrest-320558387

But anyways,to get specific.
If you're going to use a background like that you should position/resize/angle your character correctly so it doesn't look so out of place/oversized.
You should also try and play with shadows/shading so the character blends into the background more.
For a more cartoony character like that,I wouldn't really suggest real backgrounds unless you're able to really play off everything right.
Also,to add onto the whole shadow thing you might want to put a shadow at your characters feet going back or whatever angle you choose so it doesn't look like they're floating there.
If you want your character to be up front and personal so all details can be seen,you may want to choose a different background or even play with a solid or textured background so it doesn't take away from what you want people to see.
As for the words,you might want to pick a better text or put it into the picture in a more tasteful manner instead of slapped right into the background like that or you can just work with everything else and leave the name out.
Also the microphone your character is holding seems a bit too big unless that's intentional.


----------



## shapeless0ne (May 3, 2016)

hmm,if anything he reminds me of an singer for a heavy metal band.
he's good and all.... but I really don't think that that red fur or his blue eyes do him any justice. Now if that where an raptor with golden eyes and red scales then he'd look sinister...
but if you eant to keep him A fox I'd recommend you add A few rips to his ears, give him grey fur, and change the eyes to red or maybe grey, remove the tattoos as they really wouldn't show trough all that fur, maybe add some bags under his eyes, and if you really want him to look evil add an few monsters behind him.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 3, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> I don't remember that background picture being free to use and I built myself up on Photo manipulations during my early Deviantart time.
> Hmn.
> 
> </Looks into this>
> ...


Well, that certainly isn't a good start here...


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 3, 2016)

I choked a little bit when I saw that hackjob of a photoshop edit.


----------



## Storok (May 3, 2016)

The microphone looks somehow overdone... and the pants are disappearing in the background Also there is theese... lovely placed tattoos...


Apex Fox said:


> Note - Malicious comments and other related items will be removed and reported immediately, so respect me and I respect you...


also chill dude calm down this is kinda hard...
every 'sona has its charachteristics yours just looks like pieces plugged together in photoshop and it somehow dies in the background
I am not a good artist tho as the inventor of the cringe ferret but maybe if you put him on a place with some more light he would be more visible and also get more attention to the viewers eye... and he looks a bit tryharding in his pose...

also tell us a little bit about your fursona... why is he having the Mic why is he in a dark forest without your copyrigh, why does he look like someone pretending to be cool... 

OMG i will get reported and this will be deleted but it is my opinion and it is not meant to hurt you just how i think about it and if you delete this and report me you will be on the next cringe ferret episode


----------



## Wither (May 3, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Well, that certainly isn't a good start here...


To be fair, wondering if your fursona looks too sinister isn't a good start.



Honestly, if you like it, keep it. If you don't, don't. Your opinion is the only one that matters (op).

Just don't use the background without permission and size it correctly and such.


Storok said:


> OMG i will get reported and this will be deleted but it is my opinion and it is not meant to hurt you just how i think about it and if you delete this and report me you will be on the next cringe ferret episode


Please stop.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 3, 2016)

Wither said:


> To be fair, wondering if your fursona looks too sinister isn't a good start.


I like to at least give someone the benefit of the doubt.
As far as I knew, he tried as hard as he could on this.

But my original comment stands.
If you're unsure about your own sona, then you probably need to either accept it 100% yourself first or find another one.
Looking for others for verification isn't going to go over well.
Like it hasn't so far.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 3, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Like it hasn't so far.


Hey, I only cringed a little.


----------



## Storok (May 3, 2016)

this thread is going hot


----------



## TidesofFate (May 3, 2016)

Storok said:


> this thread is going hot


Don't die of dehyration Storok, don't die.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 3, 2016)

This may be a more fitting background:


----------



## Wither (May 3, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> This may be a more fitting background: -snip-


Hey man, that's not cool. 

He could be educated. You don't know.


----------



## Somnium (May 3, 2016)

LOL

Btw, how one does know that the background image belongs to ecKKKo? It's all over the internet


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 3, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> This may be a more fitting background:


Who's been drawing dicks?
hahahahahaha


----------



## Wolveon (May 3, 2016)

Seems to me like you just Photoshoped someone else's fursona onto that background.
Here's the original picture, in case you're wondering who's 'sona he stole.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 3, 2016)

Storok said:


> this thread is going hot


I just want to see another episode of cringe.  We're making you material.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 3, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> Seems to me like you just Photoshoped someone else's fursona onto that background.
> Here's the original picture, in case you're wondering who's 'sona he stole.


It's always Falvie or Tofu.


----------



## Somnium (May 3, 2016)

Oh yea Falvie makes great art


----------



## Wolveon (May 3, 2016)

Oh yeah, everyone loves to steal it!


----------



## Somnium (May 3, 2016)

who doesn't love free stuff?


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (May 3, 2016)

Somnium said:


> LOL
> 
> Btw, how one does know that the background image belongs to ecKKKo? It's all over the internet



If we used that concept,a lot of people would get away with using art that isn't theirs.
If they don't know the background is free to use outside of Deviantart or wherever,then they shouldn't use it especially if it's not classed as a stock.
If OP can give proper proof of the location and that it's free to use outside of whatever website and that it's stock to begin with then that subject is dropped.




Wolveon said:


> Seems to me like you just Photoshoped someone else's fursona onto that background.
> Here's the original picture, in case you're wondering who's 'sona he stole.



Well damn,two for two.
Not looking good Op.


----------



## Storok (May 3, 2016)

I will rip him appart in a funny video anyways


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 3, 2016)

Welp... I guess my benefit of the doubt has been tossed out the window...


----------



## Storok (May 3, 2016)

I am allready compositing a script


----------



## Storok (May 3, 2016)

It's going to be EPIC


----------



## Somnium (May 3, 2016)

Samandriel Morningstar said:


> If we used that concept,a lot of people would get away with using art that isn't theirs.
> If they don't know the background is free to use outside of Deviantart or wherever,then they shouldn't use it especially if it's not classed as a stock.
> If OP can give proper proof of the location and that it's free to use outside of whatever website and that it's stock to begin with then that subject is dropped.



Okay, mister, reality check. No one will sue you for this crap


----------



## Storok (May 3, 2016)

Somnium may i quote you in my video ?
Samandriel Morningstar may i quote you in my video ?
Wolveon may i quote you in my video ?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 3, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Okay, mister, reality check. No one will sue you for this crap


It's really not about money, but honor, for what I can tell.

Me, for example.
I've used a different medium to create my sona, Heromachine.
I can't draw anything relatively realistic, so I used the flash app.

Difference is, I don't try to pass it off as mine aside the fact that I put it together from pieces that were already pre-rendered.
Nor would I ever try to put images from Heromachine in any other place but the scraps location.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 3, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Okay, mister, reality check. No one will sue you for this crap


You'd be surprised.  And c'mon, would it be nice to see one less edgy-for-the-sake-of-being-edgy fursona?


----------



## Storok (May 3, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Me, for example.
> I've used a different medium to create my sona, Heromachine.
> I can't draw anything relatively realistic, so I used the flash app.


still it came out of your mind 
i cant draw and drew my own and it turned out a-ok and fitting


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 3, 2016)

Storok said:


> still it came out of your mind
> i cant draw and drew my own and it turned out a-ok and fitting


My avatar isn't mine, but that's only because I don't have a ref drawn.  I'm not claiming it as mine by slapping it on someone's photo, shopping a microphone into the paw and pasting edgy tattoos on it.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 3, 2016)

Storok said:


> still it came out of your mind
> i cant draw and drew my own and it turned out a-ok and fitting


I know, but still.
The artist spent all that time making all the HUNDREDS of different parts I could have used.
It would be dishonorable, in my opinion, not to at least mention his program.


----------



## Storok (May 3, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> The artist spent all that time making all the HUNDREDS of different parts I could have used.
> It would be dishonorable, in my opinion, not to at least mention his program.


sure thing


----------



## Chris-py (May 3, 2016)

Damn this guy is playing the game, how many artists can I rip off in one image...? Apparently his idea of sinister is an avenged sevenfold looking fox on a background which could only be seen on a god damn cover of a twilight book. 

Twilight: New Yiff....
Jesus Christ.


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 3, 2016)

Chris-py said:


> Damn this guy is playing the game, how many artists can I rip off in one image...? Apparently his idea of sinister is an avenged sevenfold looking fox on a background which could only be seen on a god damn cover of a twilight book.
> 
> Twilight: New Yiff....
> Jesus Christ.


----------



## Chris-py (May 3, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


>


I knew sonic would get dragged in somehow....


----------



## Wither (May 3, 2016)

Oh good. The last time we had someone make videos making fun of other forum members (despite being fucking hilarious and well deserved), he got banned.

I guess we have new staff though (who seem to always be absent and not giving a shit).

It's more fun to make fun of the person who gets banned, anyways. (ilu Six)


----------



## Storok (May 4, 2016)

Wither said:


> Oh good. The last time we had someone make videos making fun of other forum members (despite being fucking hilarious and well deserved), he got banned.
> 
> I guess we have new staff though (who seem to always be absent and not giving a shit).
> 
> It's more fun to make fun of the person who gets banned, anyways. (ilu Six)


the video will be more leaned towards making fun about what he did *not to mock him*


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 4, 2016)

Storok said:


> the video will be more leaned towards making fun about what he did *not to mock him*


Yeah, if you post it on the internet, it is open to criticism.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 4, 2016)

Storok said:


> the video will be more leaned towards making fun about what he did *not to mock him*


A tutorial on what not to do while making a fursona.
Sounds good


----------



## modfox (May 4, 2016)

i have an input here


----------



## modfox (May 4, 2016)

Wolveon said:


> Seems to me like you just Photoshopped someone else's fursona onto that background.
> Here's the original picture, in case you're wondering who's 'sona he stole.


looks like they put a lot of effort into it if someone took A.K and used it with out my permission i would not be happy at all


----------



## Tattorack (May 4, 2016)

Apex Fox said:


> My current fursona is provided and am wanting opinions on how it is percieved as my Fursona is much different than a lot of the others out there...
> 
> Note - Malicious comments and other related items will be removed and reported immediately, so respect me and I respect you...


I wonder... did you ask Falvie permission to use one of her characters for this image?
Apparently the background image also doesn't have sharing permissions, as pointed out by Samandriel Morningstar.

As for the actual image itself:
It is very obvious you just cut and pasted a few images together (with a bit of contrast tweaking involved).
Sizes are misguided and lighting is bad.
It certainly isn't anything nice to look at.


----------



## Moderator-Gazelle (May 4, 2016)

Sooo... hi! So I'm noticing that this thread got pretty far off topic and I'm like "hey! there's an off topic thread!" so I'm going to close this thread.

While I have absolutely no problems with people expressing their viewpoints and opinions, there is something to say about harassment.. and since there was an explicit mention to curb caustic comments in this thread that was ignored we now have a problem.

Appropriate action will be taken regarding offending content, and if the original poster @Apex Fox has any concerns regarding my decision they are encouraged to contact me via PM.

Likewise, anyone else can feel free to chat with me if they wish!


----------

